# Windowcovers? For my Maxima..



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hi!

Where can I buy(I dont know the english namn of it, but the cover you can have around the sidewindow to provide draft)? I have a 3 gen Maxima.

regards


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

They are commonly referred to as wind deflectors...

Here is a place that sells them...

http://underbid.com/action/display/item/865680/sku/Ventshade 4pc Ventvi.html


----------



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

Thx.. is underbid like ebay?

You don't know any company (not an auctionsite) that sells the product?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

SwedMaxima94 said:


> Thx.. is underbid like ebay?
> 
> You don't know any company (not an auctionsite) that sells the product?



Underbid is a company that sells their product on ebay,and directly through their website...


----------



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

Ok.. I mailed them and they don't ship outside US :/

Any other?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

SwedMaxima94 said:


> Ok.. I mailed them and they don't ship outside US :/
> 
> Any other?


I am not sure if they ship out of the country.. 

http://www.autoaccessconnect.com/niscartrucan.html


----------

